

Chief Says F.B.I. Has No Doubt That North Korea Attacked Sony - ennuihenry
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/08/business/chief-says-fbi-has-no-doubt-that-north-korea-attacked-sony.html

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852884)

